# Goldstock 2014?



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

It usually is over Labor Day weekend which would be the weekend of August 29, 30, 31 and September 1st (it is early this year) but I don't know that for a fact. I will ask around on Facebook, too.

I just wish we lived closer. Twelve hour drive is a lot for a weekend trip, bummer.


----------



## AngelaSeg (Feb 8, 2014)

We were going to go in 2013 but our baby was too little. We really want to go this year!!


----------



## Goldstock (Jun 23, 2013)

Goldstock is over Labor Day and normally runs from the Friday before through Tuesday morning. We are hoping to be able to start a day early this year and begin on Thursday. Anyone who thinks they might want to attend can email me at [email protected] and I'll add you to our email list. The website is GOLDSTOCK CAMP but it hasn't been updated yet for this year.


----------



## Goldstock (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't know why it left out part of the website: GOLDSTOCK CAMP

Gail


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gail*

Gail

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

I am interested in this... Has anyone that has gone in the past give me a review or your experience? Thanks!!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Goldenhopeful said:


> I am interested in this... Has anyone that has gone in the past give me a review or your experience? Thanks!!!


I went for the first time last year with my pup Oliver (he was 8 months at the time). It was really fun. We stayed in a cabin with two other people. One whose golden was also named Oliver! The other, Jamie, I believe, is a member on this forum as well. My breeder has been going for 11+ years and suggested I come. It's a really great experience and I'll definitely be going again next year with both my boys and my BF. We'll be coming in a camper this time though because my Bernie is reactive to other dogs, so we have to make sure we practice good management. There are a ton of events that take place the whole entire weekend. Rescues are selling goods all weekend to raise money, there's training demos and short informative lectures. Honestly, they couldn't pack more knowledge and fun into one weekend. I really enjoyed going down to the lake where Oliver made a bunch of friends and got to swim around. They had dock diving contests and retrieve contests down there during the doggy olympics, too. There are auctions and raffles that go on as well where you'll find absolutely beautiful pieces.

ETA pictures:














These two were from the retrieve race on the hill I believe. It was part of the doggy Olympics. There was also a dock diving part, a sit-stay part, a retrieve in the water race, and a sassy walk part . 









This is a picture of Oliver with his dam, grand-dam, and another one of my breeders dogs. They had a camper with an x-pen set up around it. It was a really nice set up that a lot of people had so the dogs could lounge around outside.








This was the lake








This was my bunk area. I brought a cooler with extra snacks and drinks for me and Olivers food (he's raw fed). But they also had all meals included at the dining hall.















This was the sit-stay competition. Everyone puts their dogs in sit-stay and the judges walk around and entice the dogs with toys and silly noises and dancing. Its very fun to watch















This is Oliver and friend he met the first night. They have a costume contest and Oliver dressed up as Zorro, and his friend Claire was his damsel in distress.








The crowd of Golden's and their people


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

AngelaSeg said:


> We were going to go in 2013 but our baby was too little. We really want to go this year!!


Hey there!:wave: I just spoke with you at our meet-up about how you wanted to bring Lacey to Goldstock 2014. I hope you can make it. I am going to try to come this year with Mercy, my husband and son. I gave a heads up to my husband. It should be fun.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Have only visited as a day trip, but hope to make this #4. Live nearby so it is a nice pop in an swim at the dock. Last year a friendly lass helped as my old Sheeb was having a hard time walking back to the car. If I am not working will make another stop.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful pictures.
I went in 2012.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

coaraujo said:


> I went for the first time last year with my pup Oliver (he was 8 months at the time). It was really fun. We stayed in a cabin with two other people. One whose golden was also named Oliver! The other, Jamie, I believe, is a member on this forum as well. My breeder has been going for 11+ years and suggested I come. It's a really great experience and I'll definitely be going again next year with both my boys and my BF. We'll be coming in a camper this time though because my Bernie is reactive to other dogs, so we have to make sure we practice good management. There are a ton of events that take place the whole entire weekend. Rescues are selling goods all weekend to raise money, there's training demos and short informative lectures. Honestly, they couldn't pack more knowledge and fun into one weekend. I really enjoyed going down to the lake where Oliver made a bunch of friends and got to swim around. They had dock diving contests and retrieve contests down there during the doggy olympics, too. There are auctions and raffles that go on as well where you'll find absolutely beautiful pieces.
> 
> ETA pictures:
> View attachment 352354
> ...




So are the 4 of you coming this year?? Buddy and Roxy are all registered!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Goldenhopeful said:


> I am interested in this... Has anyone that has gone in the past give me a review or your experience? Thanks!!!


This will be Buddy and mine 3rd year going and Roxy's 2nd year. It is a Great Event and Most of Use Talk to each other year round and even do meet-ups during the year.


Buddy competing in the Dog Costume Contest as X-mas Santa!!!

Roxy (yorkie) and Buddy playing in the lake.

Roxy playing Dog vs. Kid baseball

Roxy telling the Tennis ball off


I can only say positive things about it.


I would recommend bringing snacks and a cooler with you since there is no place to get food at the camp other than meal time. The cabins are not air conditioned so you may want to bring a fan for night time unless you are near the water and they you will get a breeze.



Pictures from 2012 Goldstock http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ures/120137-goldstock-mikatallulah-buddy.html


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> So are the 4 of you coming this year?? Buddy and Roxy are all registered!!!


Unfortunately Oliver has turned aggressive  so we will not be coming this year, I don't know if we'll be able to come again for quite some time. Its very sad because we had so much fun the last time. Have a great time!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

coaraujo said:


> Unfortunately Oliver has turned aggressive  so we will not be coming this year, I don't know if we'll be able to come again for quite some time. Its very sad because we had so much fun the last time. Have a great time!!


So sorry to hear. I hope you are able to get Oliver to behave again!!


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb (Jun 1, 2009)

Off from work again this year. Will try and make this #4. I live nearby so just pop in and let the budds do some swim time. Only stay an hour or so but it is an enjoyable time for the three of us. Will have to watch and see if Sheeb is able to walk the hill, she is getting so senior citizen.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

coaraujo said:


> Unfortunately Oliver has turned aggressive  so we will not be coming this year, I don't know if we'll be able to come again for quite some time. Its very sad because we had so much fun the last time. Have a great time!!


I am so sorry about this! :no: You guys appeared to have had such a good time last year.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Off from work again this year. Will try and make this #4. I live nearby so just pop in and let the budds do some swim time. Only stay an hour or so but it is an enjoyable time for the three of us. Will have to watch and see if Sheeb is able to walk the hill, she is getting so senior citizen.


I am sure there will be someone to give Sheeb a ride up the hill in a Golf/Goof cart. I know I will be renting one this year and they freak Buddy out.


----------

